# Best, quietest filter for 30 gallon tank under $35?



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

Whisper filters are pretty quiet although it makes that splashing sound with the waterfall. Is there a better filter that fits this description? I have a playsand substrate btw and plan to use Seachem Purigen.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Fill your tank to the top. The waterfall should stop.

Not much you will find for under $35 unless you go used. Maybe something on BigAlsOnline.com like this http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...y=Power+Filter+70&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

bmlbytes said:


> Fill your tank to the top. The waterfall should stop.
> 
> Not much you will find for under $35 unless you go used. Maybe something on BigAlsOnline.com like this http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...y=Power+Filter+70&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=


I heard Marineland is a realy good brand. Too bad the website is in USD (I'm in Canada). 

I found someone on craigslist selling their biowheel (20gal) filter for $10  hopefully I can get it later on this week. I have a Whisper Filter 15 at the moment. 

Wooo for used (and cheaper!) products!


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey all. I bought a Marineland bio-wheel 150 today for 30 gallons. Tried setting it up, but there's a loud noise coming from the impellor and it is not circulating any water (yes I filled it up). Another issue is that it is leaking from the back, where the wire is. Am I missing something here.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A filter should never leak, the water should flow over the biowheel in front. It may have gotten crushed in transit, take it back.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

My fluval 2 plus is absolutely silent. Its an internal filter though, not a HOB.

BTW you do realize Seachem Purigen will greatly reduce your tanks ability to cycle IMO. As a chemical mean of filtration that actively absorbs ammonia, it is risky stuff.


----------

